# Norwegian: ikke helt vs. helt ikke



## jm88

Hei!

Lurer på om det er noe forskjell mellom *Jeg er ikke helt forberedt* og _*Jeg er helt ikke forberedt* _?

På forhånd takk!


----------



## sjiraff

Så vidt jeg vet er det sånn som på engelsk:

Jeg er ikke helt forberedt - I'm not completely prepared. (Maybe meaning, I'm not ready -yet-)

Jeg er helt ikke forberedt - I'm completely unprepared / totally not prepared

Slik oppfatter jeg setningene ihvertfall! Den andre setningen ser ut til å legge mer vekt på at vedrørende selv ikke er forberedt.


----------



## Ben Jamin

sjiraff said:


> Så vidt jeg vet er det sånn som på engelsk:
> 
> Jeg er ikke helt forberedt - I'm not completely prepared. (Maybe meaning, I'm not ready -yet-)
> 
> Jeg er helt ikke forberedt - I'm completely unprepared / totally not prepared
> 
> Slik oppfatter jeg setningene ihvertfall! Den andre setningen ser ut til å legge mer vekt på at vedrørende selv ikke er forberedt.



For me the variant "Jeg er helt ikke forberedt" sounds weird. I would say "Jeg er helt *uforberedt*", but not ".. helt ikke forberedt". Never heard that either.


----------



## myšlenka

sjiraff said:


> Jeg er helt ikke forberedt - I'm completely unprepared / totally not prepared


I agree with Ben Jamin, this sounds weird. It only works if I stress the words in a special way.


----------



## sjiraff

Ben Jamin said:


> For me the variant "Jeg er helt ikke forberedt" sounds weird. I would say "Jeg er helt *uforberedt*", but not ".. helt ikke forberedt". Never heard that either.





myšlenka said:


> I agree with Ben Jamin, this sounds weird. It only works if I stress the words in a special way.



In that case my bad, but just to reference what OP asked, would this be true if it were an adjective which didn't have a "u-" form in the front of it?

Something like, "jeg er ikke helt klar (ennå)..." or "jeg er helt ikke klar...."


----------



## Ben Jamin

sjiraff said:


> In that case my bad, but just to reference what OP asked, would this be true if it were an adjective which didn't have a "u-" form in the front of it?
> 
> Something like, "jeg er ikke helt klar (ennå)..." or "jeg er helt ikke klar...."


"Jeg er ikke helt klar ennå" sounds quite natural, but "jeg er helt ikke klar ..." does not. I think it is not grammar which is wrong, but it is the usage that forbids combining the adverb *helt  *together with an adjective modified by *ikke. *It just sounds unidiomatic.


----------



## sjiraff

Ben Jamin said:


> "Jeg er ikke helt klar ennå" sounds quite natural, but "jeg er helt ikke klar ..." does not. I think it is not grammar which is wrong, but it is the usage that forbids combining the adverb *helt  *together with an adjective modified by *ikke. *It just sounds unidiomatic.



Ahh i see, I guess then you could just say "jeg er ikke klar i det hele tatt" or "overhodet ikke klar" to mean you are "very" unready


----------



## Ben Jamin

sjiraff said:


> Ahh i see, I guess then you could just say "jeg er ikke klar i det hele tatt" or "overhodet ikke klar" to mean you are "very" unready


Your examples sound like natural spoken Norwegian. By the way, would you say "I'm very unready" and "I'm completely not ready" in English?


----------



## sjiraff

Ben Jamin said:


> Your examples sound like natural spoken Norwegian. By the way, would you say "I'm very unready" and "I'm completely not ready" in English?



They're both ok, but the first one would sprobably be said with stress on the -very- "I'm verry unready"


----------

